# Low audio sound on my theater system.



## mikeirvan (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello. I have a yamaha theater system model # htr-5830. I had it since 2007, but I just noticed this problem today when I watch TV or DVDs thru it the volume has to be at -7 to 0 to hear anything. however when listening to a CD or MP3, or the am/fm or XM radio thru it -26 is loud enough. any idea what the problem could be?

thanks,
Mike


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the shack! 
How are the TV and DVD player connected to AVR? (what cables are you using) 
Are you playing DVD's and CD's through the same device? 

Matt


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

mikeirvan said:


> Hello. I have a yamaha theater system model # htr-5830. I had it since 2007, but I just noticed this problem today when I watch TV or DVDs thru it the volume has to be at -7 to 0 to hear anything. however when listening to a CD or MP3, or the am/fm or XM radio thru it -26 is loud enough. any idea what the problem could be?
> 
> thanks,
> Mike


How many speakers do you have hooked up? It sounds like a setting on the reciever. Run an audio test on all the speakers to make sure the audio formats are being properly processed by the Yamaha. For example, if you have a center channel hooked up and the Yamaha is not sending info (dialogue) to the center - then you'll have to crank it up to hear anything but effects... Check this first and get back to me...


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

This is most likely not the problem, but I noticed on my dad's receiver, when he had programs decoded using dolby pro-logic, it was MUCH lower in volume than when it was in DD or stereo.

Maybe there is something like that going on.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Mike,
Welcome to the Shack.
Would you happen to have little kids? Based on past experience, it could be that a setting on your receiver has been changed.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Music is sampled at a higher volume than movies and TV usually. Plus music is probably playings in stereo which will require less juice from the receiver. (2 instead of 5 speakers)

My system plays music at around -50db and movies at -12db so it's not a unique phenomena.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is a bit too big of a jump in volume for my liking :rolleyesno:

@ the OP, do you have any warranty left as it may be worth having it serviced just in case something is wrong, I have heard of volume jumps and that is what the new new Dolby Volume overcomes but yours are too high tbh.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Also check your cable/Sat box for putput level and dynamic range, a "Narrow" setting could be an issue.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

chadnliz said:


> Also check your cable/Sat box for putput level and dynamic range, a "Narrow" setting could be an issue.


That is also a very good point Chad and worth checking :T


----------



## mikeirvan (Apr 30, 2010)

i have them hooked up to my theater system with RCA A/V cables. the dvd player is plugged into the spot for DVD player and my tv is connected running through the vcr because the dvr box for satellite is shared with my mom and the dvr box is hooked up to my mom's tv in her room. and i have the vcr plugged in the spot for vcr on the theater system.

thanks,
Mike


----------

